# 04 exhaust question



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

hey people i am hell bent on getting a GTO but im only getting the 5.7 so my question is...... do they make dual split exhaust for the 5.7.......help me out guys


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

yes, there's 2 ways first is to do a complete 05-06 conversion from the manifolds back, you just need the mid pipes and catback form 05-06 also a bumper or you can buy cut-outs from pyc to use your stock bumper. i believe some companys make catbacks for the 04 that come out like the 05-06 so you don't have to change the 04 mid pipes


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

so is it a pain doing the conversion......whats the easiest way to have dual split exhaust???? wouldnt it be as simple as putting exhaust on any v8 im new at this so im very confused if you can walk me through the steps id greatly appreciate it


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

so how would i go about converting the manifold and would that be the exhaust manifold??? and after that i need to get something like and o/r mid pipe and just search for exhaust that split


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

you keep your stock manifolds,you just need the 05-06 pipes from the manifolds down.everything unbolts and is straight forward install just need a hanger for the pass side and a 05-06 bumper or the pyc cutouts. was thinking about doing it to mine but i like the stock exit actually.i don't like the mufflers all the way in the back.they tend to drone


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the back bumper cover looks so much better than the '05-'06 cover split one. if you're bent on the "split" look i'd get the PFYC insert and cut your bumper instead of getting a replacement one. it's just my humble opinion but the goat is a touring car and looks great as a sleeper with a smooth hood and single side "BMW" style exhaust. if one wanted the racer look there are a lot better cars for that


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

ok i think i got it now so just buy 05 06 exhaust right


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

is that right fellas


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

ok so after some research correct me if im wrong but all i have to do is buy whatever brand of dual exhaust im looking for and get a hole cut in the bumper for the other side????


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You have an 04. You have to buy an 04 catback. If you want split. There are a few companies that make 04 split exits.

Option 2, change your mids to 05/06 mids then buy any catback for 05/06 and your alraedy at duel.

Personally, muffler location for the 04 sounds better though. Less drone.


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

what about no catbacks and straight pipe???? can i just get an o/r mid pipe


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

and can someone explain to me bout catback


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can do like I did and just have a custom exhaust fabbed up. http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/custom-catback-completed-17628/ its a cheaper option than buying off the shelf catback. I'm using JBA shorty headers and stock midpipes. You can get LT's and a catted or catless mids later down the road for an 04.


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

so the cats are where the mid pipe is right????


----------



## 2004silvergoat (Feb 16, 2009)

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g225/01and96stanggt/jmkgoat.jpg, i bought new bumper when i got dual exhaust and love the way my car looks compared to other 04's


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

TijheGTO said:


> so the cats are where the mid pipe is right????


Yes the mid pipes has the cats and the resonators. It is the pipes that bolt to the headers and end at the flange that connects to the rest of the exhaust.


----------



## i race for slips (May 12, 2009)

Ok so I've had the same questions as TijheGTO sorta. If I were to buy this and the rear bumper in the picture would I be all set or would I need to throw some more money down. Also is that exhaust a reliable brand??


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

so youre saying i need to get an 05-06 mid pipe and then whatever brand exhaust???? and 04silvergoat where on earth did you find that bumper btw your car looks bad a$$


----------



## i race for slips (May 12, 2009)

I don't know its part of a body kit. I like the bumper because it keeps the look of the 04 rear bumper without making it look like a 6.0 which i don't have. But ya that dual exhaust was made to fit the 5.7 and that specific bumper so I was just curious how it was performance wise. But I don't think you need to necessarily change out your midpipes to get the split exhaust, you just gotta find one that bolts correctly to the 5.7L goat. I could be wrong though I'm not a mechanic..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

i race for slips said:


> I don't know its part of a body kit. I like the bumper because it keeps the look of the 04 rear bumper without making it look like a 6.0 which i don't have. But ya that dual exhaust was made to fit the 5.7 and that specific bumper so I was just curious how it was performance wise. But I don't think you need to necessarily change out your midpipes to get the split exhaust, you just gotta find one that bolts correctly to the 5.7L goat. I could be wrong though I'm not a mechanic..


There are exhausts that have split exit designed for the 04s. Doesn't matter how you do it. As long as the mid pipes match the catback. EX 04 mids must go wit han 04 catback and 05/06 mids must go with 05/06 catback. Personally, if you want it to sound better but actually gain performace, get longtubes and tune. It will be much louder, atleast 25hp more, and sound great.


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

ok i got that now what if i went with an o/r x pipe??? what about that


----------



## TijheGTO (May 10, 2009)

oh and can someone explain what the difference between straight pipes and true dual and can i buy exhaust without mufflers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

TijheGTO said:


> oh and can someone explain what the difference between straight pipes and true dual and can i buy exhaust without mufflers


having straight pipes is having no mufflers, true duals is what all ('04s, '05s & '06s) have. a fake dual is what's like on most cars, one exhaust pipe (from the manifold to the muffler) and then dual exits out the muff so it looks like a dual exhaust... and no i don't know of any kit that doesn't have the muffs. the best way is to find a good muffler shop and have them make up a custom exhaust. BTW i don't like that big *GTO* on the rear bumper anymore than a big GTO decal on the windshield. like any great athlete the actions should do the talking not the bling.


----------

